# Fixing sharp edges on installed tile.



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

1/4" lippage? That's not even ADA compliant!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Evan1968 said:


> 1/4" lippage? That's not even ADA compliant!


Yup, it was silly. But at least they saved money on the install! :whistling


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

Benclyde said:


> A longtime regular elderly customer is in a bind and wants me to help finish a project. They have installed a ceramc tile floor to replace a linoleum and carpet floor on a slab. They went with the tile subcontactors suggeation of 20x20rectified tiles After 2 attempts by two separate tilers, the job still isnt right. The first one tried to install with a seamless look and was unsuccessful, leaving lips and an uneven installation. The 2nd one said he needed to rip up the entire floor and reinstall with a 1/8 inch groutline. They did a much better job comparatively, however there are still lots of sharp lipd edges. They filled the grout to the top and did a nice job smothing it out for the most part.
> My question is, is there a tool or method to sand or soften the lip edges without having to rip up the floor again? The tile sub says this is acceptable, but i have never seen this before.
> Thanks for any advice.
> Ben


don't sand, it takes too long. The best method is to soften the edges with a hammer and cold chisel. You need to work the entire floor with this method. You'll have to do a bit of clean up. Once you have a bare concrete slab again, you will know that you're done.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Even I know that large format tile needs a very flat floor to lay over.

Unless this is travertine or some other natural stone that can be polished down....looks like a tear out.


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

I set tons of large format tile. My last job was a tile size 24 inch by 48 inch. I did walls and floors with that. I used the boden leveling clips. No lippage anywhere. But I refused to set them half stacked. 1/4 inch lippage is insane! The tile installer should fix that on his expense.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

First, they probably should have hired you to start with.

Secondly , TNT is right , there is no sane way to fix porcelain lippage, and that tile choice doesn't seem reasonable for an elderly person.

Third, this sounds like taking on someone else's headache to be the hero. I 've done that , and usually ended up sorry I tried .


----------

